# Looking for additional Server Admin



## Gizmo (5/6/15)

I think its about time I find a server admin to help maintain the server.


Skills Required:


Putty (SSH Skills)
PHP
WHM
MySQL (MariaDB)

Clearing up /tmp/ files
Monitors SQL, CPU and RAM Usuage
General Server up-keep.

If you have any of these skills PM me please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (5/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> I think its about time I find a server admin to help maintain the server.
> 
> 
> Skills Required:
> ...



@free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

